# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4084 chrismarine Κ.ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ(3γεφυρες)

## chrismarine

με αφορμή την αναβάθμιση μου από κόμβο πελάτη σε bb ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα.
εξοπλισμός : routerboard 600 + rb502
if:6xcm9
os:mikrotik 4.10
antenna: 4 dish 80cm gibertiny +feeder yang-nvak
panel pac wireless 24db 5ghz
bblinks:
(1)4084-8129 sv1emi
(2)4084-5446 babisbabis
(3)4084-9713 iapetos
(4)4084-6754 badge
(5)4084-14978 gounara-2
AP:awmn-4084-AP
ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Ηλία,Μμαμπη,Γιάννη,fengi,klarabel ,και όλους, κάποιους ξεχνώ !!που ασχολήθηκαν με τα εν λόγω links.

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο Χρήστο!  ::  
Καλή συνέχεια και καλό traffic.
Δέσε τα πιάτα γερά.

----------


## chrismarine

ευχαριστώ ,Εεε άμα γυρίσουν και τώρα θα πάρω τσιμπίδα να τα γαζώσω  ::  πάντως ο ιστος σηκώνει βελτίωση !

----------


## babisbabis

Ωραιος ο Χρηστος!
Χρηστο ετοιμασου και για τα επομενα λινκς.
 ::

----------


## taotao

Αντε, και καλοριζικος Χρηστο.

----------


## SV1EFO

Χρηστο καλοριζικος φιλε. ! Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα βελτιωσω και το εν λογο λινκ που εχουμε μαζι. Ετοιμασου για αναβαθμισεις.!!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Δέσε τα πιάτα γερά.


  ::  
Καλωσόρισες στους 5 giga.!

----------


## klarabel

Αν έχεις κεντράρει εσύ χρήστο στον Ηλία, τότε μάλλον ο Ηλίας πρέπει να διορθώσει γιατί το λίνκ έπαιξε αρχικά πολύ καλύτερα.
Θα το διορθώσουμε πάντως. Καλώς ήλθες στους Αχ & Βχ κόμβους.  ::

----------


## chrismarine

από ότι είδα το link με τον Ηλία βελτιώθηκε οπότε σήμερα από την μεριά μου θα προσπαθήσω για καλύτερο κεντράρισμα  ::  τώρα μελλοντικά θα προμηθευτώ εξοπλισμό για 3 και 4 λινκ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα rb 333 σε συνεργασία με το υπάρχων 532 ! θέλω κάτι που το βάζεις και το ξεχνάς !

----------


## JB172

Χρήστο, το ξεχνάς μεν, αλλά ασχολείσαι και μαζί του. Ξέρεις... στοργή και proderm.  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> από ότι είδα το link με τον Ηλία βελτιώθηκε οπότε σήμερα από την μεριά μου θα προσπαθήσω για καλύτερο κεντράρισμα  !


Χρηστο ηταν κατι προχειρο στις 3 το πρωι. Αυριο πιστευω θα γινει και καλυτερο. !! Υπομονη .!!

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από chrismarine
> 
> από ότι είδα το link με τον Ηλία βελτιώθηκε οπότε σήμερα από την μεριά μου θα προσπαθήσω για καλύτερο κεντράρισμα  !
> 
> 
> Χρηστο ηταν κατι προχειρο στις 3 το πρωι. Αυριο πιστευω θα γινει και καλυτερο. !! Υπομονη .!!


Ηλία βάλε και αυτό στην υπογραφή σου  ::  Ο ΞΕΝΥΧΤΗΣ
Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου τέτοιες ώρες να ανεβαίνεις στον ιστό. Respect.
Αύριο αν προλάβω θα περάσω και εγώ από εκεί.

----------


## badge

Χρήστο εάν μπορείς και εφόσον ο παλιός σου εξοπλισμός είναι διαθέσιμος, κανόνισε να σηκώσεις και ένα AP στην περιοχή. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά όταν έρχομαι και ψωνίζω στα LIDL να συνδέω το WiFi phone μου σε εσένα  ::  

Η περιοχή αυτή εντός της γούβας χρειάζεται ένα σωστό AP, καθώς πολύς κόσμος έχει εκφράσει επιθυμία να συνδεθεί αλλά δεν έχει καλή οπτική επαφή με εμάς τους ορεινούς. Αν σου χρειάζεται omni κεραία, έχω να σου διαθέσω.

Κατά τα άλλα φρόντισε να γραφτείς στο nagios και ζήτα να πας στους Ax/Bx, και γρήγορα  ::

----------


## chrismarine

αλλαγή του routing package σε routing-test package , νομίζω πως το δεύτερο δουλεύει καλύτερα, διότι αν έπεφτε το ένα λινκ το bgp αργούσε να πάρει routes στο άλλο ,θα μου πείτε "βάλε quaga να σωθείς " !!! η μήπως open-wrt , για routerboard μιλάμε  ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

> βάλε quaga

----------


## chrismarine

κάτσε να έρθει στα ίσια του και ο Ηλίας να ετοιμάσω το ταρατσοsystem ,και μετα το boardακι θα γινει πειραματοboard σε ενδιαφερομένους !!!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> κάτσε να έρθει στα ίσια του και ο Ηλίας


Νεο router piiii 1.8 . Αλλαξα μια nortel με cm9. Πεταξα ανταπτορες και cf και εβαλα δισκο με νεο mikrotik. Καταργησα τον μονο ανταπτορα και εβαλα ολες τις καρτες στον 4απλο. Bootara και διχνει να δουλευει σωστα. Τωρα ειναι σε κατασταση δοκιμων. Αν ξανακολησει δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω. Σκεφτομαι να γινω παλι CLIEND στον KLARABEL. δεν ξερω... τα εχω παιξει.!!!

----------


## chrismarine

κάτι από όλα αυτά θα έφταιγε  ::

----------


## chrismarine

η οπτική του κόμβου  ::

----------


## chrismarine

και άλλες φώτο

----------


## chrismarine

επίσης θα ανεβάσω κάποιες φώτο στο wind  ::

----------


## chrismarine

νέος router up στον κόμβο :routerboard 600 4xmpci cm9 + rb502 expansion board .
ο κόμβος λειτουργεί με τις υπάρχουσες διασυνδέσεις ,όταν ανοίξει λίγο ο καιρός θα ανεβώ για να στήσω 2 επιπλέον ! badge-gas .

----------


## chrismarine

επισυνάπτω μερικές φώτο  ::

----------


## geosid

ΩΡΑΙΑ δουλιτσα.

----------


## SV1EFO

καλοριζικο Χρηστο!!

----------


## RpMz

> νέος router up στον κόμβο :routerboard 600 4xmpci cm9 + rb502 expansion board .
> ο κόμβος λειτουργεί με τις υπάρχουσες διασυνδέσεις ,όταν ανοίξει λίγο ο καιρός θα ανεβώ για να στήσω 2 επιπλέον ! badge-gas .


Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις απο την απόδοση του rb...

----------


## klarabel

Με γειά το νέο ρούτερ Χρήστο. Ενδιαφέρον θα είναι όπως είπε και ο Rpmz να δούμε πώς δουλεύει έστω και με τέσσερα λίνκ.
Καλή και μαζεμένη κατασκευή, ιδιαίτερα για όσουν έχουν προβλήματα με τάσεις και 220 στην ταράτσα, (με poE από ότι βλέπω θα δουλέψεις ...?).
Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια Χρήστο θα προτιμούσα τα δύο Ethernet καλώδια να μην περνάγανε "αγκαλιά" με τα pigtail, αλλά να περνάγανε μαζί στο πλάι του κουτιού και να φεύγανε από μια άκρη κάτω (δεξιά ή αριστερά). Και πάλι καλορίζικο !!!  ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

Αντε να δουμε! Καλοριζικο Chris!  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Χρηστο, ζητα να μπεις στους ενεργους Αχ-Βχ κομβους ρε συ...
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....3584&start=810
 ::

----------


## gas

Χρηστο το λινκ απο οτι βλεπω παει μια χαρα.
Σημερα λογω του καλου καιρου ανεβηκα πανω και οσο μπορουσα διορθωσα την στοχευση.Τωρα για οτι καλυτερο απο την δικη σου πλευρα. 
Παρατηρησα οτι τα routes ειναι μονιμως πανω απο 500 εκανες κατι εσυ η απο μονα τους ανεβηκαν;
Σου εστειλα μεσω pm μια url να διαβασεις αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα για τις νεες ρυθμισεις του bgp.

----------


## chrismarine

Εντυπώσεις από το νέο router :χάλια black ! ας μην είμαι βέβαια υπερβολικός νομίζω πως δεν τα πάει και τόσο καλά όχι από θέμα hardware αλλά από software mikrotik 3.2 ,έχει αρκετά προβλήματα αυτή η έκδοση ! ίσως διορθωθούν στο μέλλων. τα προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζονται στο wireless μέρος όπου έχουν προστεθεί κάποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις ,δηλαδή δεν παίζει καλά σε nstream γιατί χαλάει το ccq,σκαμπανεβάσματα στα σήματα και συνεχόμενα disconnection .στο 532 έπαιζαν όλα άψογα.να υποθέσω οτι υπάρχουν ασυμβατότητες σε σχέση με προηγούμενα μικροτικ 2,9,27 επίσης πρόβλημα στο bgp όπως σε όλες τις version! άντε να βγει καμιά quagga .  ::

----------


## chrismarine

> Με γειά το νέο ρούτερ Χρήστο. Ενδιαφέρον θα είναι όπως είπε και ο Rpmz να δούμε πώς δουλεύει έστω και με τέσσερα λίνκ.
> Καλή και μαζεμένη κατασκευή, ιδιαίτερα για όσουν έχουν προβλήματα με τάσεις και 220 στην ταράτσα, (με poE από ότι βλέπω θα δουλέψεις ...?).
> Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια Χρήστο θα προτιμούσα τα δύο Ethernet καλώδια να μην περνάγανε "αγκαλιά" με τα pigtail, αλλά να περνάγανε μαζί στο πλάι του κουτιού και να φεύγανε από μια άκρη κάτω (δεξιά ή αριστερά). Και πάλι καλορίζικο !!!


κωστα το σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν εφαρμόστηκε γιατί πρώτα έφτιαξα το κουτί και μετά πήρα το board ,ποιο συγκεκριμένα για να είναι σωστό και λειτουργικός ο χώρος πρέπει τα pigtails να μπούνε στο πλάι του κουτιού ,τα ethernet εκεί που είναι και το board ανάποδα ! να σημειωθεί πως εχει διαστασεις 200χ300 και δεν είναι hager το είχα πάρει από τον ΚΑΥΚΑ περίπου 20-25 ευρώ ,βέβαια στο πλάι θα βάλω αργότερα 2 fan μικρά έχει υποδοχή στο board  ::

----------


## chrismarine

οπτικη !

----------


## chrismarine

ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή κόμβου για αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού !

----------


## SV1EFO

Νεες φωτογραφιες στο wind #7311. Ριξε μια ματια. Μεγαλυτερη αναλυση.!!
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7311

----------


## chrismarine

για δες και συ λίγο τώρα !δεν παίζει καλύτερα το λινκ ?  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> για δες και συ λίγο τώρα !δεν παίζει καλύτερα το λινκ ?


Καλυτερα ναι αλλα οχι οποως παλια...Πρεπει να περνει και αλλο βελτιωση!!

----------


## chrismarine

ανανεωνω !
κομβος chrismarine#4084 3bblinks+1δοκιμαστικο ap :
1 babisbabis#5446 
2 sv1efo#7311 
3 gas-pls#8345
επίσης στον κόμβο προστέθηκε ups !

----------


## babisbabis

Καλοριζικος Χρηστο  ::

----------


## gas

Καλοριζικος και απο εμενα Χρηστο.

----------


## SV1EFO

> ανανεωνω !
> κομβος chrismarine#4084 3bblinks+1δοκιμαστικο ap :
> 1 babisbabis#5446 
> 2 sv1efo#7311 
> 3 gas-pls#8345
> επίσης στον κόμβο προστέθηκε ups !


Μπραβο φιλε...Αντε και σε ανωτερα, με πολυ κινηση !!!  ::

----------


## chrismarine

ανταποδίδω στον Ηλία SV1EFO και να πω με την σειρά μου ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια-υποστήριξη!! που μου προσέφερε όλο αυτό το διάστημα που ήταν ενεργό το λινκ .Μιας και αντιμετώπιζε αρκετά προβλήματα κόπηκε και την θέση του πήρε awmn#14000 !νέος κόμβος και με προοπτικές !,και σε αυτό το λινκ πρόσφερε εξολοκλήρου την βοήθεια του ο Ηλίας !και πάλι ευχαριστώ .  ::

----------


## chrismarine

Νεο bblink με badge #6754 --->OLSR Confederation. στο νέο αυτό λινκ θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Nικο μιας και ήμουν παλιός του πελάτης υπήρχε άψογη συνεργασία η οποία προβλέπω να συνεχίζεται ! ,και τον Γιαννη yang o οποίος προσέφερε την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του για να βγει το εν λόγω λινκ  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... και τον Γιαννη yang o οποίος προσέφερε την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του για να βγει το εν λόγω λινκ


καμιά φωτογραφία τον πήρες;

----------


## chrismarine

ήμουν απών  ::

----------


## acoul

> ήμουν απών


ε τότε αν δεν δεις κάτι με τα μάτια σου μην πιστεύεις τίποτε. φήμες λένε ότι έχει κάτι χαμηλόμισθους και τρέχουν ταράτσες για αυτόν ... !!

----------


## yang

> ε τότε αν δεν δεις κάτι με τα μάτια σου μην πιστεύεις τίποτε. φήμες λένε ότι έχει κάτι χαμηλόμισθους και τρέχουν ταράτσες για αυτόν ... !!


με ξεσκέπασες πάλι, δεν μπορεί να γλυτώσει κανένας απο εσένα..  ::

----------


## badge

Βαριέμαι.......

----------


## manoskol

Tουμπανο ειναι ο ιστός!  ::   ::

----------


## kolakoka

καλησπερες.πριν καμια 15 μερες επεσα απανω σου σαν client απο το σπιτι της φιλης μου. {aitheria #15021}.
σου εστιλα και mail με τα στοιχεια .
εμηνα συνδεδεμενος 2 μερες και εκτοτε δεν μπορω να ξανασυνδεθω.μηπως εβαλες mac filter η σταματισες το 
auto dhcp?θα κοιταξω την απαντηση σου σε μια ευδομαδα που θα γυρισω Αθηνα.
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## chrismarine

τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν συμβαίνει το dhcp λειτουργεί κανονικά τσέκαρε λίγο το πιάτο σου feeder ! αν πάραυτα δεν βγάζεις άκρη pm me  ::

----------


## chrismarine

τις τελευταίες μέρες έγιναν κάποιες ανακατατάξεις στα λινκ και έχουν ως εξής
1 chrismarine-badge
2 babisbabis-chrismarine
3 iapetos-chrismarine
4 chrismarine-sw1kwh 
στην ουσία η αλλαγή είναι το λινκ με τον φίλο Κώστα gas μιας και έπαιζε με μεγάλη σχετικά ισχύ,το οποίο σπάσαμε με τον γείτονα εξίσου φίλο iapeto 300μ 0db -47 signal !

----------


## badge

Αυτές είναι κινήσεις.... μπράβο Χρήστο, και ένα ακόμα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους  ::

----------


## chrismarine

το λινκ με sw1kwh είναι κάτω πιθανών λόγω καιρικών! θα ελεγχθεί το συντομότερο

----------


## chrismarine

νέο λινκ στον κόμβο με gounara-2#14978 παίζει καλά και με χαμηλή ισχύ  ::

----------


## chrismarine

το τελευταίο διάστημα λειτουργεί ένα ακόμα link με sv1emi αρκετά καλά! προς αντικατάσταση του sw1kwh ευχαριστώ όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους  ::  
επίσης εντός των επομένων 2 εβδομάδων θα εκτελεστούν εργασίες αντικατάστασης-βελτίωσης όλου του ιστού και του γενικότερου κεραιοσυστηματος

----------


## SV1EFO

> το τελευταίο διάστημα λειτουργεί ένα ακόμα link με sv1emi αρκετά καλά! προς αντικατάσταση του sw1kwh ευχαριστώ όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους  
> επίσης εντός των επομένων 2 εβδομάδων θα εκτελεστούν εργασίες αντικατάστασης-βελτίωσης όλου του ιστού και του γενικότερου κεραιοσυστηματος


Καλοριζικο Χρηστο και με πολυ κινηση.

----------


## chrismarine

μετά από αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του routerboard 600 για 5 συναπτά έτη και έχοντας 6 mpci cm9 ,παρέδωσε πνεύμα η 1 σήμερα 
διαπιστώθηκαν επίσης στο board 2 φουσκωμένοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί ,όπου παραθέτω φώτο !
η βλάβη διαπιστώθηκε μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος οικοδομικού τετραγώνου για 4-5 ώρες 
το rb τροφοδοτείται από poe 50v μέσω ups,το οποίο προφανώς εξάντλησε τις μπαταρίες του
ωστόσο το board φαίνεται να λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα ,
ίσως το μόνο μέρος που φαίνεται να υπάρχει δυσλειτουργία είναι στην ρύθμιση tx power όπου ανταποκρίνεται από το 8 και πάνω ,και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος !!!
ROS v5.13 firmware v2.27 latest

----------


## klarabel

Μικρό το "κακό", Χρήστο. Ωστόσο στο θέμα που αναφέρεις με το Τx Power, γνώμη μου είναι ότι μπορεί και pigtail να μην κουμπώνει καλά πάνω στην κάρτα, επειδή κατά κάποιο τρόπο είναι καλύτερα να "πιάνεται" το pigtail πάνω στην κάρτα με κάτι π.χ καλή μικρή κολλητική ταινία δεδομένου ότι δέχεται συνεχώς κάποια τάση απο το pigtail. 
Ετσι το έχω δεί πολλές φορές και σε φορητούς όπου πιάνουν το pigtail πάνω στο σώμα της κάρτας. Το ίδιο ισχύει βέβαια αν έχει κουμπώσει ή ξεκουμπώσει το pigtail 2-3 φορές, ρίξε μια ματιά στις επαφές και πάνω στην κάρτα. Ξέρεις εσύ θα το δείς ... :: 

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί τι τάση λειτουργίας έχουν btw ?

----------


## chrismarine

για να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έκατσα να δω ,αλλά από μια πρόχειρη μάτια που στο γοογλη διάβασα ότι έχει 4x680uF 6.3V και 3x100uF 63V θεωρώ ότι αυτούς που βλέπεις φουσκωμένους είναι η 4αδα των 6,3v !

----------


## gas

Χρηστο μου εβαλες ιδεες και ανεβηκα και εγω το απογευμα πανω να δω και τους πυκνωτες.
Ευτυχως ηταν ολοι ενταξη χωρις το παραμικρο ιχνος αλοιωσης.
Αυτο που παρατηρησα παντως ειναι οτι ηταν ζεστοι και φαντασου οτι ειναι χειμωνας.Σκεψου τι ζορι τραβανε το καλοκαιρι.
Μην το αμελησεις πρεπει να αλλαχτουν οποσδηποτε.

----------


## gas

Ψαξε πρωτα στο εγχωριο εμποριο να βρεις καλης ποιοτητας και υψηλης θερμοκρασιας αν δεν κοιτα και εδω:
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/680uf-63...892854041/item

----------


## chrismarine

εάν σηκώνουν θερμοκρασία τότε είναι αυτό που είπες !,
να αγοράσω πυκνωτές υψηλών θερμοκρασιών ,έχεις καμιά ιδέα που θα βρούμε ,θέλω να είναι και καλής ποιότητας μιας και σκέφτομαι να τους αλλάξω όλους !

----------


## chrismarine

ο κόμβος κατέβηκε ,λόγω προγραμματισμένης συντήρησης, θα χρειαστεί να αλλαχθούν οι πυκνωτές ,οι οποίοι πρέπει να έχουν φτάσει στα τελευταία τους ,ε καιρός ήταν μετά από ένα χρόνο στο post ,
το αποφάσισα τώρα ,γιατί όταν κούμπωσα μια r52 την 6η κάρτα στο expansion card 502 ενώ έδειχνε ότι την βλέπει κανονικά υπήρχε δυσλειτουργία δλδ έκανε scan η connect και μετά από μια η 2 ώρες ανάλογα ,δεν έβλεπε τίποτα ούτε έκανε εκπομπή , μετά από reboot επαναλειτουργούσε και ξανά τα ίδια !!
για την μερική εξυπηρέτηση εμου και κάποιων τοπικων clients έχει τοποθετηθεί ένα mikrotik groove στο link με iapetos ,μιας και είναι το κοντινότερο .
ο κόμβος θα επανέλθει το συντομότερο δυνατόν ,μέχρι να αλλαχτούν οι πυκνωτές και να βαφτεί το κουτί μιας και έχει οξειδωθεί στις γωνίες,
προς τα λινκ badge ,gounara ,priestrunner ,sv1fzz ,anubis
παρακαλώ δείξτε λίγο υπομονή μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης

----------


## chrismarine

ο κόμβος επισκευάστηκε και ανέβηκε χωρίς πρόβλημα ,αντικαταστάθηκαν οι 5 πυκνωτές που είχαν φουσκώσει , 560μf 6.3v με 820μf 25v low esr
ευχαριστώ τον Παναγιώτη iapetos για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του

----------


## chrismarine

ο κόμβος λόγο της κακοκαιρίας έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές !! ,συγκεκριμένα σπάσανε οι 2 εντατηρες απο τους 3 των συρματόσχοινων , με αποτέλεσμα να λυγίσει ο ιστός και ευτυχώς να μπλεχτεί με την κεντρική κεραία της tv και να μην προξενήσει παράπλευρες ζημίες σε ηλιακους κτλ .
το κεραιοσυστημα κατέβηκε όλο και αποκαταστάθηκε μόνο ένα λινκ με πάνελ προσωρινά για να εξυπηρετεί ανάγκες του κόμβου 
η ζημιά θα αποκατασταθεί με νέο κεραιοσυστημα με επιτονα ,το οποίο είναι ήδη στην ταράτσα
θα στηθεί όταν θα το επιτρέψουν οι καιρικές συνθήκες και υπάρχει ελεύθερος χρόνος καθώς πρέπει να γίνουν όλα από την αρχή και δεν υπάρχει βοήθεια .

----------


## chrismarine

ο κόμβος αναστηλώθηκε , καινούργιος ιστός με επιτονα ,και αντηρίδες , μήκος περίπου 3 μέτρα ,έχουν τοποθετηθεί 4 link badge ,gounara ,priestrunner ,iapetos 

το λινκ με sv1fzz εκτός , λόγω προβλήματος στο expansion board rb502 ,είχε αναφερθεί και ποιο παλιά ότι κάποιο conflict κάνει και δεν αναγνωρίζει σωστά τις κάρτες !

ο ιστός φαίνεται να σηκώνει και άλλα πιάτα ,αλλά δυστυχώς περιοριζόμαστε στο hardware

θέλω να ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μια φορά τον φίλο και γείτονα Παναγιώτη (iapetos) για την πολύ σημαντική βοήθεια που προσέφερε στο στήσιμο του κεραιοσυστήματος 
IMG_20131222_161108.jpgIMG_20131222_161120.jpgIMG_20131222_161128.jpgIMG_20131222_161134.jpgIMG_20131222_161144.jpgIMG_20131222_161156.jpgIMG_20131222_161223.jpg

----------


## gas

Μπραβο Χρηστο απο τις φωτο φαινεται οτι κανατε πολυ καλη δουλεια στην εγκατασταση του ιστου!!!!!

----------


## chrismarine

σήμερα το πρωί διαπίστωσα πως ο κόμβος είναι εκτός ,ψάχνω να δω γιατί δεν λειτουργεί ,ανέβηκα στην σκεπή και διαπιστώνω ότι δεν τροφοδοτείται 
ύποπτοι , τροφοδοτικό- utp cable 
τελικά utp από το 2006
,υπήρχε μη εμφανές σημείο που διέτρεχε την σκεπή ,και δεν είχε καλυφθεί από στεγανωτικο ταρατσών
αποτέλεσμα ήταν να ξεραθεί από τον ήλιο και να περάσει υγρασία από την χθεσινή βροχή και να βραχυκυκλώσουν όλα τα καλώδια !!!! ένα σώμα όλα 
ευτυχώς την γλίτωσε το board και απορώ πως ,μιλάμε σκυλί το rb600 !!

----------


## chrismarine

στον κόμβο προστέθηκε ακόμα ένα εξαιρετικό λινκ Κόμβος Trimitsos2 (#21472) ! απόσταση 490μ http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=21472
σε γενικές γραμμές οι αποστάσεις των λινκ του κόμβου είναι αρκετά μικρές με το μικρότερο στα 330μ και το μέγιστο τα 2800μ .
Προβληματισμός "τι θα το κάνουμε τόσο bandwith ?"

----------


## chrismarine

σήμερα έκατσα και έφτιαξα ένα passthrough ethernet με step down converter από ebay ,ευγενική χορηγία trimitsos ,όπου έχει είσοδο data+power 48v έξοδο data+power 48v για τροφοδοσία 1 rb600 καθώς και άλλη μια έξοδο μόνο power 25v σε jack φις για να τροφοδοτούνται συμβατές συσκευές όπως πχ ένα groove 
Το συνολικό κόστος δεν ξεπερνάει τα 5 ευρώ 
πιστεύω πως θα φανεί χρήσιμο εδώ στο αμδα ειδικά όσοι έχουν κόμβο πολλαπλών ρουτερ και οι τροφοδοσίες είναι μη συμβατές μεταξύ τους.
παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## chrismarine

Προς αναζήτηση bblink από τον κόμβο AWMN #8105 με κατεύθυνση απ ανατολικά κέντρο προς δυτικά Σεπόλια Πετρούπολη Περιστέρι Χαιδαρι 
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8105

----------

